# Smith IO lens help



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

So I made the switch to Smith IO this season from Oakley Wisdoms and was wondering just how well the ignitor lens works on bluebird days. Seems like it isn't going to be dark enough so I don't have to squint. I have fairly sensitive eyes to bright light and wore my polarized black lens Oakleys whenever the sun was out.

I was looking at getting the green sol-x mirror for bluebird days but I cannot find them online anywhere, only ones I found were for the IOs which I assume are a slightly smaller lens. If someone has an idea on where to get this lens it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, that I/OS lens is going to be smaller. I think I had originally found a bunch of different lenses for the I/O at the best price on ebay a while back, but I'm not sure what they have anymore.

Also, just so you know, I've been using the ignitor lens without any problem thus far, but, I wouldn't really say that my eyes are sensitive either. If you do decide to get a new lens though, let me know how it works out for you. Best of luck.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

The ignitor lens is pretty dark I think you will be good with it. its dark enough that I need to switch to the clear lens during really overcast days. But if you do want something else, when I was looking for lenses ebay was where I found them.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I checked ebay, that is where I found the IOs green sol-x mirror.

You don't use the sensor for overcast days? I was going to grab a clear for night riding


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have sensitive eyes then you might need something with a lower VLT than the Ignitor. I've used it on 2 bluebird days recently, and it was great while actually riding, but I did notice riding the lift facing into the sun that I had to squint a bit. Not that it really mattered on the lift, but I also don't have sensitive eyes at all.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant use the sensor. It might work for you but I am 50% colorblind and that lens has some rainbow color spectrum thing going on that probably works great for most people but for me its a nightmare. I also cant use any yellow lenses that people use for night, there could be a huge mogul right infront of me and with any type of color lens it will look completely flat and be a disaster. That goes for any goggle for me not just these. So clear for night for me.


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> I cant use the sensor. It might work for you but I am 50% colorblind and that lens has some rainbow color spectrum thing going on that probably works great for most people but for me its a nightmare. I also cant use any yellow lenses that people use for night, there could be a huge mogul right infront of me and with any type of color lens it will look completely flat and be a disaster. That goes for any goggle for me not just these. So clear for night for me.


I had never thought about that before; that must be pretty rough. Is there any type of non-color lens that could boost the contrast for you or a colored lens other than yellow that is still lighter for night riding?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Clorox said:


> I had never thought about that before; that must be pretty rough. Is there any type of non-color lens that could boost the contrast for you or a colored lens other than yellow that is still lighter for night riding?


Ha after 16 yrs riding I have only found ONE colored lens that actually worked and this was last season. It was Oakley's Pink irridium lens. I tried a pair with it and was shocked that I finally found one that worked, and Im not ganna lie the vision thru that lens was GREAT. but unfortunately I really dont like oakleys at all, the look, the way they fit nothing other then that one lens. So other then that its always either been clear lens or no goggles at all on overcast or night riding. I still like my Smith I/O much better, I just rock clear and that works.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Where did you get your clear lens for your I/O and how much did you pay for it?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

got it off ebay last year for around $30 , I cant find it though so im going to have to buy another one, just looked on ebay and there weren't any.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you can get them from the storefront right on the Smith Website..... ore here:

Smith IO Replacement Lenses

for some reason both are sold out of clear tho...

then there's this site: Smith I/O Spherical Replacement Lenses and they say they have clear... except when you add it to the cart it puts in a pic of yellow lenses and the tabs on the lenses in the pics don't look like IO lenses. maybe call em up..?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool thanks. They dont do customer service over the phone so I shot them a email. 

Thanks


----------

